# Lyft Circling The Drain - How Long Have They Got Left?



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft's now at $13.80 per share, giving them a market cap (value) of $4.9 billion. Heck, Uber loses that amount in the time that it takes Dara to select from the wine and dessert menus at the SF Yacht Club.

A 51% controlling interest in Lyft would cost $3bn tops in a hostile takeover. Uber could then Borg-style absorb little Lyft and then have total control of the US rideshare market. I can see Dara planning it now.










And even if Dara is caught sleeping and nobody else wants Lyft, I see Lyft lasting no longer than 12 months tops.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

But puts


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

OK. Got it. So Lyft lands on the leading edge of Uber, thus righting the company long enough to delay Uber from taking on more water and drowning.

Then later the whole mess sinks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> OK. Got it. So Lyft lands on the leading edge of Uber, thus righting the company long enough to delay Uber from taking on more water and drowning.
> 
> Then later the whole mess sinks.
> 
> ...


2 companies = 2 sets of executive compensation, staff costs, IT infrastructure etc etc etc. There would be massive savings on duplicated costs to be had if Lyft and Uber were to merge into Lyer. It would definitely help the company towards profiability.

Also, with no competition, Lyer would have much more power over its drivers (read: ability to further drop pay), and more power to increase pax prices.

It may not be enough to turn Uber around, but I'd say it may be best shot they have.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

elelegido said:


> 2 companies = 2 sets of executive compensation, staff costs, IT infrastructure etc etc etc. There would be massive savings on duplicated costs to be had if Lyft and Uber were to merge into Lyer. It would definitely help the company towards profiability.
> 
> Also, with no competition, Lyer would have much more power over its drivers (read: ability to further drop pay), and more power to increase pax prices.
> 
> It may not be enough to turn Uber around, but I'd say it may be best shot they have.


is that pronounced "Liar" or "shitbag"?

Confused because it could go either way the way i'm reading Lyer


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> is that pronounced "Liar" or "shitbag"?
> 
> Confused because it could go either way the way i'm reading Lyer


It's probably a tomayto/tomahto kind of thing.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 666770
> 
> 
> Lyft's now at $13.80 per share, giving them a market cap (value) of $4.9 billion. Heck, Uber loses that amount in the time that it takes Dara to select from the wine and dessert menus at the SF Yacht Club.
> ...


Uber is using the same failed business model so they won’t last much longer.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And also neither company will ever be allowed to "buy out" the other.

The anti trust laws would prevent that from going through much the same way that they didn't let AT&T buy out T-mobile. There was more than 2 cell providers.

In 2001 US airways tried to buy out American Airways and they were blocked by the FTC.

And there was more than just the two airlines at the time.


There's pretty much just the two rideshare companies in the US, more reason for the FTC to prevent a buyout. So in the end one of them is going to have to just implode in the middle of the night and **** over all the drivers they owe money to in the process Plus all the shareholders would otherwise get a few bucks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Uber is using the same failed business model so they won’t last much longer.


If one of them dies/gets bought out the other can jack up the price by a lot and not pass on the difference and stop offering incentives and just start royally screwing the customers.

At least that's been the theory for years. Reality in Orlando (not sure about anyone else) is that once they start jacking up prices whoever is left will lose a ton of the business.

To taxis
Limos
Rental car companies
Parking lots
Bus authorities
Ect.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's pretty much just the two rideshare companies in the US, more reason for the FTC to prevent a buyout. So in the end one of them is going to have to just implode in the middle of the night and **** over all the drivers they owe money to in the process Plus all the shareholders would otherwise get a few bucks.


Good point, but duplicitous Uber could easily campaign to the FTC that, although it's not a cab company, for the purposes of a takeover it's like a cab company, of which there are hundreds/thousands in the US, therefore acquiring Lyft would not be a monopoly, given that pax have ample choice of private car service.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Reality in Orlando (not sure about anyone else) is that once they start jacking up prices whoever is left will lose a ton of the business.
> 
> To taxis
> Limos
> ...


That would be along the lines of what I would tell the FTC if I were Dara and looking to absorb Lyft. I.e., there are plenty of alternatives.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If one of them dies/gets bought out the other can jack up the price by a lot and not pass on the difference and stop offering incentives and just start royally screwing the customers.
> 
> At least that's been the theory for years. Reality in Orlando (not sure about anyone else) is that once they start jacking up prices whoever is left will lose a ton of the business.
> 
> ...


Taxi cabs are already making a comeback in my city as Uber and now Lyft consistently gouge customers. I had a pax about a month ago who said when he left the airport he took a cab because it was $35.00 less than Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Taxi cabs are already making a comeback in my city as Uber and now Lyft consistently gouge customers. I had a pax about a month ago who said when he left the airport he took a cab because it was $35.00 less than Uber.


If Uber does survive, it will have to compete with cab companies on a level footing, now that the investor cash is running out and they will no longer be able to subsidize people's rides. A lot of people will travel less, a lot of them will get back on the bus etc.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

*Lyft could stop subsidizing the rides to help with cash flow. However, as the service is already inferior to Uber, I cannot imagine what riders would want to pay more money to use Lyft than Uber. *


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

elelegido said:


> That would be along the lines of what I would tell the FTC if I were Dara and looking to absorb Lyft. I.e., there are plenty of alternatives.


Except all of uber's own documents say that lyft is their only real comptition, you know those pesky FTC filings they are required to do?

Doubt very many of them have "Taxi cab" or "Local buses" in the pie chart for their market share.

Although technically they would be alternatives and not competition.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Except all of uber's own documents say that lyft is their only real comptition, you know those pesky FTC filings they are required to do?
> 
> Doubt very many of them have "Taxi cab" or "Local buses" in the pie chart for their market share.
> 
> Although technically they would be alternatives and not competition.


The lyft customers are bottom of the barrel customers. Cheap, stingy and entitled. I can count in one hand all the tips that were received on this crappy service as a driver. Ghetto customers are generally unprofitalble and NEVER tip.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The lyft customers are bottom of the barrel customers. Cheap, stingy and entitled. I can count in one hand all the tips that were received on this crappy service as a driver. Ghetto customers are generally unprofitalble and NEVER tip.


Untipping? yes

Cheap Stingy and entitled? Yes

Unprofitable?
Suprisingly not... If you can charge a reasonable price I've profited off them quite well over the years.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Except all of uber's own documents say that lyft is their only real comptition, you know those pesky FTC filings they are required to do?


You mean documents like Uber's S-1, for example? No, Uber's documents do not all say that Lyft is their only competition. That claim is false:









Uber absolutely sees taxis, buses and other public transportation and livery services as its competition, and my point is that it could argue the same thing again to the FTC as a justification for allowing it to absorb Lyft.


> Doubt very many of them have "Taxi cab" or "Local buses" in the pie chart for their market share.


The S-1 is light in pie charts but, as above, it makes do with the claim from Uber that it has many competitors other than Lyft, including taxi cabs and local buses.

Pro tip - make sure you know what's in documents that you reference _before_ you reference them, in case they contain the opposite of what you claim they do. 🤡


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> local buses


Those aren't "on-demand" though.

Ever be 10 seconds late for a bus?

Pretty sure that seeing someone waving their arms running behind the bus gives the bus driver a woody he could use to steer the bus.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And also neither company will ever be allowed to "buy out" the other.
> 
> The anti trust laws would prevent that from going through much the same way that they didn't let AT&T buy out T-mobile. There was more than 2 cell providers.


^^^ This. Instant anti-trust lawsuit from Justice Department, assuming it even happens at all.


elelegido said:


> I see Lyft lasting no longer than 12 months tops.


I see you being wrong in 12 months.


New2This said:


> Pretty sure that seeing someone waving their arms running behind the bus gives the bus driver a woody he could use to steer the bus.


Unless they're fleeing gunshots/fireworks like here in SF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544423333327929345


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

New2This said:


> Those aren't "on-demand" though.
> 
> Ever be 10 seconds late for a bus?
> 
> Pretty sure that seeing someone waving their arms running behind the bus gives the bus driver a woody he could use to steer the bus.


The forms of competition don't have to be exactly the same. For example, my wife competes for my attention with my computer and my phone, with the difference being that I can't turn her off.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I see you being wrong in 12 months.


Wouldn't be the first time!

2012 - "What is this Bitcoin nonsense? They want $90? For one? That's just nonsense".


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

They should take over, it would be easier to sue uber for monopoly rather than the current duopoly.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 666770
> 
> 
> Lyft's now at $13.80 per share, giving them a market cap (value) of $4.9 billion. Heck, Uber loses that amount in the time that it takes Dara to select from the wine and dessert menus at the SF Yacht Club.
> ...


Lyft is really suffering. They're offering $100 for a remote group meeting and they asked me survey questions about how often I drive Uber and what Reward level I am (Gold etc etc), they're clearly trying to take drivers away from Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Anubis said:


> Lyft is really suffering. They're offering $100 for a remote group meeting and they asked me survey questions about how often I drive Uber and what Reward level I am (Gold etc etc), they're clearly trying to take drivers away from Uber.


I hope they go out of business very soon. Uber is almost as much as a scumbag company but at least they know they are scumbags and don't try to act like they are some kind of good-for-all BS community.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 666770
> 
> 
> Lyft's now at $13.80 per share, giving them a market cap (value) of $4.9 billion. Heck, Uber loses that amount in the time that it takes Dara to select from the wine and dessert menus at the SF Yacht Club.
> ...


Quit confusing people by changing your dog darn flag country to UK.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

elelegido said:


> You mean documents like Uber's S-1, for example? No, Uber's documents do not all say that Lyft is their only competition. That claim is false:
> 
> View attachment 666791
> 
> ...


Way to prove me wrong!

But I still doubt that the etc would let a buyout go through.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> 2 companies = 2 sets of executive compensation, staff costs, IT infrastructure etc etc etc. There would be massive savings on duplicated costs to be had if Lyft and Uber were to merge into Lyer. It would definitely help the company towards profiability.
> 
> Also, with no competition, Lyer would have much more power over its drivers (read: ability to further drop pay), and more power to increase pax prices.
> 
> It may not be enough to turn Uber around, but I'd say it may be best shot they have.


Yes. but...but...butt. but only if they maintain Gyft's much loved "Switcheroo".


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The lyft customers are bottom of the barrel customers. Cheap, stingy and entitled. I can count in one hand all the tips that were received on this crappy service as a driver. Ghetto customers are generally unprofitalble and NEVER tip.


Last week I did 13 (10/$120) rides on Uber, good for 2 tips, I’m 6 rides into a 26/$122 quest on Lyft this week and I’ve had 3 tips. Depends on the week and the market as to who tips better.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

There’s what 3 or 4 of these threads every couple weeks for the last 5 yrs, you people have worse prognostic capabilities than a groundhog.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> Last week I did 13 (10/$120) rides on Uber, good for 2 tips, I’m 6 rides into a 26/$122 quest on Lyft this week and I’ve had 3 tips. Depends on the week and the market as to who tips better.


Nonsense, Lyft has notoriously cheaper pax because the hood rides with Lyft, even their rides are less profitable by distance alone, you may be the anomality in the country, you and a couple more markets, everywhere else is what everyone says, less tips, shittier rides overall.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Screwber driver north said:


> Nonsense, Lyft has notoriously cheaper pax because the hood rides with Lyft, even their rides are less profitable by distance alone, you may be the anomality in the country, you and a couple more markets, everywhere else is what everyone says, less tips, shittier rides overall.


As you said it varies by market.

What market are you in?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Screwber driver north said:


> Nonsense, Lyft has notoriously cheaper pax because the hood rides with Lyft, even their rides are less profitable by distance alone, you may be the anomality in the country, you and a couple more markets, everywhere else is what everyone says, less tips, shittier rides overall.


Doesn’t matter if it’s Lyft or Uber, all rides are shitty, both pay the same rates, the only difference is the surge amounts, and Lyft offers more streaks than Uber.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I hope they go out of business very soon. Uber is almost as much as a scumbag company but at least they know they are scumbags and don't try to act like they are some kind of good-for-all BS community.


Ahh....if Gryft folded then "The Community" (AKA the admired and much esteemed ridership) would REALLY be saaaaad, BUT at least yours truly would be spared the snarky guilt trip emails about it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> There’s what 3 or 4 of these threads every couple weeks for the last 5 yrs, you people have worse prognostic capabilities than a groundhog.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I personally have not made 3 or 4 of these threads every couple of weeks for the last 5 years, and I am not part of an imaginary group of "you people" who do.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

#1husler said:


> Ahh....if Gryft folded then "The Community" (AKA the admired and much esteemed ridership) would REALLY be saaaaad, BUT at least yours truly would be spared the snarky guilt trip emails about it.


The "Community" doesn't exist. It is Lyft's weak attempt at tribalism; a shared identity that would hopefully make drivers do what they're told because of commitment to it, but of course it failed. They probably paid some psycho-babble behavioural scientists millions of dollars to come up with it as a way of getting drivers to obey them.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I hope they go out of business very soon. Uber is almost as much as a scumbag company but at least they know they are scumbags and don't try to act like they are some kind of good-for-all BS community.


Yeah, right, like the BS RAINN sexual assault goody two shoes videos, or the “we’ll pay your bail and legal defense if you help someone get an abortion”, please
As I tell pax all the time, these are two rotting companies in the same rotting pod, we all despise both companies, every so often one tosses us a bone to make us think they are better.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> the “we’ll pay your bail and legal defense if you help someone get an abortion”, please


Yes, a commercial company trying to be a social justice warrior is very risky, because there are at least two sides to all social issues and it risks pissing off the group(s) that don't agree with its selected agenda. A company saying it's against child genocide in Rwanda, for example - fairly non-controversial statement. But pontificating on abortion - risky!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yes, a commercial company trying to be a social justice warrior is very risky, because there are at least two sides to all social issues and it risks pissing off the group(s) that don't agree with its selected agenda. A company saying it's against child genocide in Rwanda, for example - fairly non-controversial statement. But pontificating on abortion - risky!


You missed my point


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> You missed my point


Or... maybe I was making another, refocussing the dialogue in a direction that I wanted to take it.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> As you said it varies by market.
> 
> What market are you in?


Three markets with higher earnings do not make it a "depends on the market" problem, Lyft is inferior to Uber when it comes to pay and tip.

"Was" in FL.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> Doesn’t matter if it’s Lyft or Uber, all rides are shitty, both pay the same rates, the only difference is the surge amounts, and Lyft offers more streaks than Uber.


I've actually done the metrics of maximized pay when I drove both, I'm not saying drive for Uber cause it's better, they are both shitty companies but Uber pays better by trip types, surges and pax tips, this you will see in almost every market out there, when people claim Lyft is only non tippers, this is in direct correlation to the hood rides, Pax that blow money on long trips for business are also more inclined to Uber because the company trusts them more by brand name than Lyft, have you ever overheard a pax on the phone " I am Lyfting to (dest)" no, they use Ubering, it's brand, like saying googling.

I'm not saying a couple of more markets may pay better but overall, they are inferior pay to Uber.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

as much as i hate lyft i think i ultimately benefit from their existence


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Screwber driver north said:


> I've actually done the metrics of maximized pay when I drove both, I'm not saying drive for Uber cause it's better, they are both shitty companies but Uber pays better by trip types, surges and pax tips


In your market, and assuming that every driver has a vehicle that qualifies for multiple trip types



Screwber driver north said:


> , this you will see in almost every market out there, when people claim Lyft is only non tippers, this is in direct correlation to the hood rides,


I get hood rides on both platforms



Screwber driver north said:


> Pax that blow money on long trips for business are also more inclined to Uber because the company trusts them more by brand name than Lyft, have you ever overheard a pax on the phone " I am Lyfting to (dest)" no, they use Ubering, it's brand, like saying googling.


Uber, like Domino's has become a generic name, it's not about which company is trusted more. I've got several friends who travel for business regularly, and a couple who are HR or in positions where they review employee expense accounts, all of them are told or tell their people the same, use whichever is easier or cheaper at the moment. One guy I know, his company, an architectural firm in Seattle, will charge back to employees any rideshare tips that exceed 10% or other tips that exceed 18%. My local Nissan dealer has a corporate account with Lyft for giving customers rides to/from dealer, whereas the Buick dealer simply tells the girl at the reception desk to go with whichever has a driver closer, neither dealer tips in the app.




Screwber driver north said:


> I'm not saying a couple of more markets may pay better but overall, they are inferior pay to Uber.


Until you have driven in every market, you cannot say that blanketly. BTW, it's 11 am on Saturday, much of Denver on my app is red with a $3 to $7 range surge on Lyft and I don't have to sign up for it, all the promo's on Uber require that I request they give me that extra $4.00 per trip, sorry, if I have to sign up for your precious promo or bonus, not worth my time or energy. This past week, the promo on Lyft was $114 for 26 rides ($4.35 per ride), I didn't have to sign up for, I didn't have to select it, it was just there, unlike Uber where to get $150 for 60 rides ($2.50 per ride), I have to specifically sign up for that quest, the same with the "boost" that I have to sign up for, sorry, begging for a bonus is not my forte, either pay me or don't, and if you don't, don't expect me to waste my time with you.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> In your market, and assuming that every driver has a vehicle that qualifies for multiple trip types


No, the vast majority, you have these forums, compile how many claim Lyft pays more, if you want proof red is red.



Frontier Guy said:


> I get hood rides on both platforms


True enough, Lyft gives the hood more accessibility to rides by having less barriers to pay for the rides enabling the possibility of loss for them at the exchange of more clients, Uber plain does not allow it to be scammed by carding and other tricks that are born in the hood, this is why you'll see more hood rides in Lyft, people are broke and Lyft facilitates payment at the expense of a possible scam (prepaid cards was another method I remember), they also like the pink color more  



Frontier Guy said:


> Uber, like Domino's has become a generic name, it's not about which company is trusted more. I've got several friends who travel for business regularly, and a couple who are HR or in positions where they review employee expense accounts, all of them are told or tell their people the same, use whichever is easier or cheaper at the moment. One guy I know, his company, an architectural firm in Seattle, will charge back to employees any rideshare tips that exceed 10% or other tips that exceed 18%. My local Nissan dealer has a corporate account with Lyft for giving customers rides to/from dealer, whereas the Buick dealer simply tells the girl at the reception desk to go with whichever has a driver closer, neither dealer tips in the app.


Cheap companies will pick Lyft, cause it's mostly cheaper, the big dawgs do Uber and those are the ones with huge spending limits that tip well.

You just proved what I said, the question is: Are there more cheap companies out there than there are big spenders? This is America, not China, we spend big.

In my days, I used to do those business trips on long rides and the tips exceeded expectation almost always, my Lyft rides on the same range paid less in tips, hell in my entire life driving, the most I've ever gotten in a tip from Lyft is 50 bucks whereas Uber has given me up to 100 multiple times.



Frontier Guy said:


> Until you have driven in every market, you cannot say that blanketly


You put that as a puzzle to be solved expecting plausible results, truth of the matter is this forum will let you know who pays the most, go to every city and ask, once you spend a long time here, you start seeing the big picture.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Screwber driver north said:


> No, the vast majority, you have these forums, compile how many claim Lyft pays more, if you want proof red is red.


Yes, I have these forums, I also have in black and white that in most all markets, Uber and Lyft pay drivers the same, the variances in pay is often only a few pennies, and can frequently be based on the way something is calculated or if these is some other slight variable. As I've noted myself, from my house to Denver airport, Lyft pays the driver $16.52, Uber pays the driver $16.72, if $.20 cents makes you claim that Uber pays better, you have other financial issues.




Screwber driver north said:


> True enough, Lyft gives the hood more accessibility to rides by having less barriers to pay for the rides enabling the possibility of loss for them at the exchange of more clients, Uber plain does not allow it to be scammed by carding and other tricks that are born in the hood, this is why you'll see more hood rides in Lyft, people are broke and Lyft facilitates payment at the expense of a possible scam (prepaid cards was another method I remember), they also like the pink color more


Both companies offer prepaid cards, in my market I saw pre-paid cards offered by Uber before Lyft, if riders want to scam Uber or Lyft, that's fine, as long as I get paid, and both companies are required by law to pay us the contractor, if they are scammed by a rider, that's on them, not on me, and the laws in every state will protect the driver.




Screwber driver north said:


> Cheap companies will pick Lyft, cause it's mostly cheaper, the big dawgs do Uber and those are the ones with huge spending limits that tip well.


LMAO, glad to see you're not a corporate CEO, but instead a rideshare driver.



Screwber driver north said:


> You just proved what I said, the question is: Are there more cheap companies out there than there are big spenders? This is America, not China, we spend big.


LMAO, yep, you're still a rideshare driver and not a corporate CEO responsible to shareholders for excess spending



Screwber driver north said:


> In my days, I used to do those business trips on long rides and the tips exceeded expectation almost always, my Lyft rides on the same range paid less in tips, hell in my entire life driving, the most I've ever gotten in a tip from Lyft is 50 bucks whereas Uber has given me up to 100 multiple times.


Sucks to be you




Screwber driver north said:


> You put that as a puzzle to be solved expecting plausible results, truth of the matter is this forum will let you know who pays the most, go to every city and ask, once you spend a long time here, you start seeing the big picture.


Since you claim Uber pays so much better, let's see your rate cards for Uber and Lyft in your market for all classes that you are permitted to drive[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Yes, I have these forums, I also have in black and white that in most all markets, Uber and Lyft pay drivers the same, the variances in pay is often only a few pennies, and can frequently be based on the way something is calculated or if these is some other slight variable. As I've noted myself, from my house to Denver airport, Lyft pays the driver $16.52, Uber pays the driver $16.72, if $.20 cents makes you claim that Uber pays better, you have other financial issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Base rates are only a small portion of the equation. Better bonuses and more surges versus lyfts primetime is another big part of the equation.

if lyft offers no incentives and never goes into primetimes it's less pay than uber with bonuses and surge happening.

$160 for 40 rides would tip the equation if the other offered $20 for 20 rides.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> Yes, I have these forums, I also have in black and white that in most all markets, Uber and Lyft pay drivers the same, the variances in pay is often only a few pennies, and can frequently be based on the way something is calculated or if these is some other slight variable. As I've noted myself, from my house to Denver airport, Lyft pays the driver $16.52, Uber pays the driver $16.72, if $.20 cents makes you claim that Uber pays better, you have other financial issues.


Where do you get such metrics? Last I knew Uber/lyft drivers make less than 7 dollars an hour after expenses in the vast majority of markets, without the promos they started shoving around prop 22 and the pandemic.

I did say I pushed both apps to the edge of profitability, anting is luck most of the time and yes the algorithm will keep you at the competition's standards, you let Uber/lyft tell you how much you get, once you break that barrier you see the true potential of earnings, Lyft, sadly, does not cut it, within 2 months of isolating both apps testing which made me more money, the most I ever made with Uber on average was 380 bucks a day whereas Lyft only got to 290.



Frontier Guy said:


> Both companies offer prepaid cards, in my market I saw pre-paid cards offered by Uber before Lyft, if riders want to scam Uber or Lyft, that's fine, as long as I get paid, and both companies are required by law to pay us the contractor, if they are scammed by a rider, that's on them, not on me, and the laws in every state will protect the driver.











Does Uber Take Prepaid Cards? | Ridester.com


Does Uber take prepaid cards? Here’s what to know about accepted payment methods on Uber, including prepaid cards, PayPal, Venmo, and cash.




www.ridester.com





As far as I remember, Uber requires not only specific cards but you need to have like 100 bucks over the cost of the trip to use it, things could have changed recently but if I remember correctly, they did this cause people were using SUV ghost trips to milk Uber and Lyft, setting up rides with stolen or limited funds and having both companies pay the driver, the rider would split the money with the driver and the trip would be done in a normal car to save gas (those with tech knowledge spoofed it), this sent Uber to cover it's ass in the manner I wrote at the start of this reply, Lyft was desperate to compete so they kept taking shady cards, I think eventually they started taking money back from drivers after overuse, not sure if they ever solved this problem but that's why the hood rides with Lyft, it eventually became the only solution if you were broke.



Frontier Guy said:


> LMAO, glad to see you're not a corporate CEO, but instead a rideshare driver.


I am? I have my own company, you misunderstand my friend  , I properly compensate the people who work for me because I have been in their shoes, people who do usually run a better business than those who seek to nickle and dime, how do you think Uber does better than Lyft in revenue if it's not by better compensation overall or do you think people just hate Lyft? 



Frontier Guy said:


> Sucks to be you


Hey, I am not the one who still drives for Uber/Lyft 



Frontier Guy said:


> Since you claim Uber pays so much better, let's see your rate cards for Uber and Lyft in your market for all classes that you are permitted to drive


Sorry but probably if you dig deep enough in these forums you'll see my earnings, as of now I do not Uber/lyft but I can show you how much I make in my own business, for you to look up to something in the near future.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Screwber driver north said:


> once you spend a long time here,


4 days is a long time?










What number account is this for you? 🤔


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

elelegido said:


> 2 companies = 2 sets of executive compensation, staff costs, IT infrastructure etc etc etc. There would be massive savings on duplicated costs to be had if Lyft and Uber were to merge into Lyer. It would definitely help the company towards profiability.
> 
> Also, with no competition, Lyer would have much more power over its drivers (read: ability to further drop pay), and more power to increase pax prices.
> 
> It may not be enough to turn Uber around, but I'd say it may be best shot they have.


Apparently it would also give them a company name that’s much more true to their nature!


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Lyft is making money.
Uber is losing money.

Lyft will be around as long as drivers are willing to drive at the current rates.
Sorry, wrong information. Lyft is losing money.

Correction: Lyft is losing money.
Lyft has enough cash on hand to last 2.5 months and enough current assets to last 2 years based on last years losses.

They could be profitable if they paid drivers 1/2 of last year's payments,
paid drivers 2/3 of last year's payments & cut research by 1/3, or
double the revenue (they are on track to do so, but if we go into recession, all bets are off).


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Wil Mette said:


> Lyft is making money.
> Uber is losing money.
> 
> Lyft will be around as long as drivers are willing to drive at the current rates.


You need to see the timeline of revenue when they weren't giving promotions and compare it to when they did, if it in fact was less revenue then they can go ahead and just wait to die a slow death if they increased anything then operations needs to be fired and replaced.

What they are probably doing is that they are blending partial promo/no promo in a revenue quarter to say no promo contributed, either way, they are doing horrible as a business.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> The "Community" doesn't exist.


Wait, what?....and I havent been able to sleep, worried sick that I really let "The Community" down, you know... made them super sad by not accepting that Walmart pick up ping 21 mins away...I didn't know how I'd be able to live with myself.


----------



## PowerNapper (May 31, 2016)

I'm about to shake them down for a $1,900 "return to driving" bonus plus $850 for the person sending me their bonus code.


----------

